# babies



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have 2 new babies. They are 3 weeks old tomorrow and I will be pulling them for handfeeding. I have started pulling them a little later as I find they are feathered and I find it a lot easier and I think it is better for them also. Both babies are pearl females. Might be cinnamons. They are so pretty. I'll take some pictures once I pull them.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*pictures*


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Awwww, adorable! Are they holding their heads up fine? Or is it just the camera angle and the way you're holding them, giving the appearance that they're needing to have their heads propped?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

It's the way I am holding them. They where trying to jump out of my hand.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL! They are squirmy little things aren't they?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes they are very squirmy. I just finished handfeeding 7 cockatiel babies and 3 linnie babies. I like them at this age. They are starting to get feathers.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Such gorgeous little bubs!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, they are adorable!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------

